# ABKC Arkansas Bullyfest- April 19, 2014- 3 shows, 4 breeds



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Arkansas Bully Fest*
Saturday, April 19, 2014
3321 Hwy 1 South
Forrest City, AR

For More Information:
870-295-0056 or
870-295-0087
Judges: Errol Bodden, Rolando Mata & Alex Rivera
STD/CLS/P/XL/EX/SB/FB
Junior Handler and 1 Save-A-Bully class (all other classes are triple).

Preregister to save time and avoid waiting in line. Send me the info below and I will do the work for you. Let's get it!

SHOW 1 IS PREREGISTER ONLY!

3 shows and 4 breeds (American Bully, Shorty Bull, French Bulldog, and Olde English Bulldogge)
Please indicate if you are preregistering a Shorty, Frenchie, or OEB otherwise AB is assumed.

There will be 1 Save-A-Bully class so for any of you that have a spayed or neutered bully (rescue or retired show dog) that you would like to show, then bring them out!!!

I will be offering permanent Save-A-Bully registration for $15 at the show. ***Please bring a spay/neuter certificate or a letter from your vet for verification purposes***

There are also 3 JR Handlers that are ABKC sanctioned.
I will also be offering permanent JR Handler registration at the show for 15$.

Info needed to preregister dogs:
Your name
Your number
Dog's name
Dog's birthdate
ABKC#
Temp needed: Y/N
Sex
Class and variety
Which shows you wish to enter (there are
3 and the judges are Rolando Mata, Errol Bodden, and Alex Rivera)


----------

